# Am I a sucker or what?



## JohnF (Jul 17, 2016)

Yesterday I stopped at a yard sale for the heck of it and they had a piece of paper with a list of furniture for sale hanging on a tree by the garage. I wasn't real interested but while conversing with the owners a bit I asked where the furniture was. Well they said it was in their basement and they wanted to clean it out because they had bought a house in another town and were going to be moving at some point.
I figured what the hey, and asked if I could have a look. They took me down there and I don't know why, but I couldn't leave without making a deal on this old hutch. I asked how old it was and if it had been repaired or refinished. He said he traded a shotgun with two barrels for it back in the '50's and it was old then he thought. And he had never done any repairs or refinishing as it went into their basement and that's where it has been all these years. Unused and behind a lot of boxes and other items. He said his wife didn't think it would go well with their blonde woodwork so they never did use it.
I'm fairly ignorant about dating these sort of things or what to look for, but I did inspect it closely and did not notice any defects, just a layer of dust on top... And the back was frame and panel construction. The shelves are solid wood. No plywood in this piece. Does anybody have any insight to an approximate age?
I also am not looking forward to going and getting it now. I lifted one side a bit and it was very heavy, and will need to come up a flight of stairs, then loaded in my truck box and hauled a ways without scratching or breaking anything. I'd especially hate to think of breaking that curved glass. Could it be sourced again? Without selling the farm I mean. The owner is unable to help with the loading so I will have to arrange a time when my son can get a day off.
Excuse the crappy cell phone pics from my straight talk special. And that glass reflected his wall making it appear as there are pictures inside which there aren't.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2016)

That's a great looking piece, I would have been drawn to it as well. I have no clue on the age. When you are loading it and moving it look for any kind of makers marks or tags, brands etc. Look on the bottom as well before you load it up with stuff to display. That would be great for displaying wood working stuff, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 17, 2016)

WAG- 1910-1920 Kathie says 1910-15, I say 1920. Nice piece- Do NOT break the glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Curved glass is available through a number of places on the Internet. While the glass itself isn't overly expensive, shipping is.

As for a date, ply wood wasn't really getting used until 30's and 40's. I would concentrate on what holds the glass in place. Late 19c and early 20c hemp rope with wire nails would hold glass in. Later small clips and screws, or mouldings were used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2016)

Didja get it cheap? Because it's worth money....
http://m.ebay.com/itm/361402671454

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 17, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WAG- 1910-1920 Kathie says 1910-15, I say 1920. Nice piece- Do NOT break the glass.


Good guess for someone from that era.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2016)

And here's an old auction...

https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/2982670

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 17, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Good guess for someone from that era.



Why did I know what this would be about when I saw the misiisiisisipian had quoted me..............

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Why did I know what this would be about when I saw the misiisiisisipian had quoted me..............



Sic Kathie on em...heyaaa!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 17, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Sic Kathie on em...heyaaa!!



Normally she does not address folks that use a chamber pot for headgear.....

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 10


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> And here's an old auction...
> 
> https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/2982670


How do you find this stuff???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> How do you find this stuff???



Instead of posting a question of the week, he scoured the Internet for curved galas curio cabinets

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JohnF (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks all for the tips and advice to narrow the age down. I'll be sure to look at what holds the glass in. And thanks Marc for the comparisons.. Now you made me feel like a crook... I asked them what they would take and I paid what they asked. I didn't make any offers to them. They had it for 300 on their list and when I asked what it would take, they told me 250. I didn't think it was too bad a price, unless I break something moving it. In that case I'd be thinking it'd be pretty expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Great buy! Unless you really got carried away it was a worthwhile investment. Prices rip found up there are average to low in my experience. Having seen a few of those sell on estate auctions in ND, they typically fetch a little higher price at auction; usually in $800 - $1000 range. But that's Norwegians and auction sales.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> How do you find this stuff???



Google images...and patience grasshopper.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Google images...and patience grasshopper.


Oh yeah, I forgot that I'm a genius too because I have google, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> How do you find this stuff???



Are you familiar with the google reverse image function?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Are you familiar with the google reverse image function?
> 
> View attachment 109235
> 
> View attachment 109236


No I did not know about that. Man that's cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!!!
Someone lives under a rock bigger than mine!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!!!
> Someone lives under a rock bigger than mine!



There's lots of rocks bigger than you. 



 

Smarter too. Sheesh what an ego.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2016)

chrome has the option to "search google for image" if you right click on a picture.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 18, 2016)

Beautiful piece. Take your time moving it. Remove the door with the glass and handle it separately. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 18, 2016)

Personally, I would snatch this piece in a heartbeat. I've priced many similar pieces, and this is a steal, providing there is no unforeseen damage. Chuck


----------

